# Dry food for ember tetras - can't get them to eat



## frothhelmet (15 Sep 2020)

It's kind of annoying. My ember tetras are spoiled and seem to just eat the live grindal worms I feed them. They also don't eat my frozen food. This has gone on for almost four years. Any experience here on the dry and frozen food products they will actually eat?


----------



## lilirose (15 Sep 2020)

Mine love Fluval Bug Bites flakes, crushed to a powder. They eat Hikari Micro Pellets, though they're slightly less enthusiastic about them. 

I find that if any fish appears to be refusing pre-made food in favour of live food, cutting out the live food completely for a time always works. Fish will not starve themselves in the presence of food. They may skip a few meals but they will not take it to the point of death. As with small children, it's a matter of who gives in first- you as the feeder, or the fish as the ones being fed.


----------



## milla (15 Sep 2020)

As above starve then feed.  4 days to week should do it 

Try ta agua cultures granular feeds.   They beat any branded food by a mile imo.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Sep 2020)

Hi all,





frothhelmet said:


> and seem to just eat the live grindal worms I feed them.


My fish are even turning their noses up at_ Daphnia_  & Blood-worms now, because they've been on the live food (Grindal  worm, Black worm, Banana Worm, _Daphnia _and Mosquito larvae diet since lock-down. I really need to give them some tough love now, before they have to start eating some dry food, before winter comes.

I think Grindal Worms must be the "junk food" of live food, because how ever old, fat and apathetic the fish have become, add some Grindal worms and they all begin eating them. My guess is that they combine maximum calories for minimum effort, a bit like the fish equivalent of a "McFlurry" (other restaurants may be available).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luketendo (16 Sep 2020)

Mine eat ADA food. Never tried anything else. Like others said just try to starve them it's unlikely you will kill them and you should notice if they get too skinny.


----------



## mort (16 Sep 2020)

I've yet to find a small fish that didn't eat decapsulated brine shrimp eggs (the kind you don't need to hatch). They are tiny but normally greedily chased down.

Just for ease this is am example to show they are different from normal brineshrimp cysts https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-Decapsulated-Brine-Shrimp-Eggs-Fish-Food-Fry-Discus-Angels-etc-50g/351069543209?epid=1174956673&_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item51bd601b29:g:TzwAAOSwl9RaBDnl&enc=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&checksum=35106954320988bdb1bd39394953a5cd3964d5f139de

It's a nice food to have on rotation anyway.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





mort said:


> small fish that didn't eat decapsulated brine shrimp eggs


The Pygmy Cories (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) have been getting these. They've got quite low, so I need to buy some more. 

I can see I got the last ones from <"A World of Fish"> on ebay, who I would <"highly recommend">.

cheers Darrel


----------

